# Marijuana and ibs



## TonyMontana

Anyone else use this to help there stomach ?I dont know if it helps my stomach, or i just care less about the pain..but ive been using it for a few years nowi got my doctor to sign a sheet so i can get it for medicinal use..


----------



## halfawake45488

It's great that it helps you! I have never used Marijuana, but I just have to say that this is just one reason why the war on drugs is complete and utter ######.I don't wanna turn the thread into a drug legalization debate, but I didn't want to leave your thread w/o any replies Again glad you found something that helps at least some what for you.


----------



## AllStrZ

Yeah, if it helps you out then thats great, you found a solution. I use it once in a while, i don't recommend doing it if you have anxiety though.


----------



## ms.m

I smoke sometimes to help with my abdominal cramping. I haven't found it to help the rest of my symptoms but it definitely helps with the pain/cramping!


----------



## degrassi

I started to use marijuana to help with my chronic back pain and headaches. It was the only thing that has ever helped the pain. I noticed it has also helped with my IBS-D, it calms down my stomach. It also helps control the "butterflies" in my stomach that I get when I get anxiety about leaving the house. I've found that a couple puffs is enough to help control the pain and IBS-D without getting the stoned feeling so I can continue about my day.


----------



## Rowe2

I feel I need to advise about what this can do to your lungs. Is IBS worse than lung problems? My aunt smoked marijuana for anxiety for years and wound up dying from lung cancer. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## overitnow

There are smokeless solutions for this. It now gives me D, so I have stopped using it for years.Mark


----------



## wouldbehero

Strange. When i told went to the doctor, he said marijuana could be a trigger for IBS. I tried it once and end up with consitipation, then diahreha (sorry about the spelling, i blame the IBS). but then that could have been cos i was drinking heavily as well.Im going to amsterdam next week so i'll go an experiment and let you know how it went.


----------



## SneakerPimp

I use it almost daily. I get mine from a close friend of mine who grows it himself organically, and I never mix with tobacco. That doesn't make it non-toxic, I know, but it does make it safer.I find it really does help with my cramps, and my D and C. Plus I usually end up drinking a lot of water, which helps to flush out my system.Gotta watch what you eat when you get the munchies, though. I'm glad someone created this thread because I was wondering if I was the only one


----------



## SneakerPimp

TonyMontana said:


> i got my doctor to sign a sheet so i can get it for medicinal use..


Also, how exactly did you manage to go about that?I live in Quebec where it's tolerated but I still worry sometimes.


----------



## degrassi

SneakerPimp said:


> Also, how exactly did you manage to go about that?I live in Quebec where it's tolerated but I still worry sometimes.


In canada you(your doctor) need to fill out these forms and apply http://www.medicalmarihuana.ca/forms.html


----------



## SSR123

TonyMontana said:


> Anyone else use this to help there stomach ?I dont know if it helps my stomach, or i just care less about the pain..but ive been using it for a few years nowi got my doctor to sign a sheet so i can get it for medicinal use..


you are definitely not the only one!I never used to smoke that much and I don't think that I do now either but I have found that it helps with the constant stomach pains/aches.when I've already taken my medicine for the day and can't do anything else to make it go away I will smoke and it definitely helps.just have to make sure i don't eat too much when the munchies set in....are you in the US? or how did you get your doctor sign a sheet for medicinal use?


----------



## mike111

it also helps my ibs when i smoke i am trying to get a prescription but i am only 17 and my mother would rather have me go through my drug dealer just like my dad thinks it alters my dna but n e way if you know how to get a prescription let me know


----------



## AbbyDabbyDoo

After hearing Kurt Cobain turned to Heroine for IBS (which I don't reccomend, look how it turned out for him) I wondered if weed would have a similar effect.I'm not much of a weed smoker but agree about the abdominal cramps. Munchies defo makes things worse though & apparently weed has a laxative effect so may not be helpful for D. The reason doctors say it's bad is probably the same reason for smoking, as when you breathe it in you can swallow air (same with gum) ausing bloating ect.


----------



## Brian0003

Harmful Effects of Marijuana * The harmful effects of marijuana on the Brain and Central Nervous System are: o Impaired thinking, mood, memory, and coordination + Marijuana (THC) is an extremely powerful and pleasurable intoxicant. Its affects alter and damage brain cells that control thinking, emotion, pleasure, coordination, mood, and memory. The pituitary gland is also damaged which regulates hunger, thirst, blood pressure, sexual behavior, and the release of sex hormones. + Clogged synapses, brain damage, and addiction + Marijuana accumulates in the microscopic spaces between nerve cells in the brain called "synapses." This clogging interferes by slowing and impairing the transfer of critical information. + Long term use causes the brain to stop production of brain chemicals necessary to "feel good" - a negative feedback condition. This causes the user to become chemically addicted to marijuana. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Heart + Speeds up heartbeat as much as 50%, increases blood pressure, and poses great risk to those with hypertension and heart disease. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Endocrine System + Marijuana damages the network of glands, organs, and hormones involved in growth and development, energy levels, and reproduction. + Organs and glands affected: # pituitary gland # thyroid gland # stomach # duodenum # pancreas # adrenal glands # testis o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Reproductive System for males and females + Marijuana use can decrease and degenerate sperm, sperm count, movement, and cause lowered sex drive. Females can have egg damage, suppression of ovulation, disrupt menstrual cycles, and cause alteration of hormone levels. + Regular use during pregnancy can lower birth weight and cause abnormalities similar to Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (small head, irritability, poor growth and development). + Can destroy the number of chromosomes, resulting in cell abnormalities and impaired function. o Other affects on the central nervous system + distortions of perceptions, thinking, and reality + Difficulty in forming concepts and thoughts + Poor concentration + Mental confusion + Loss of motivation + Wide mood swings + Aggression and hostility + Depression, anxiety, and paranoia o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Eyes + Sleepy looking, bloodshot eyes with dilated pupils. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Throat + Irritates membranes of the esophagus and increases chance of developing cancer of larynx and esophagus. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Lungs + Significant damage and destruction of the air sacs of the lungs, reducing the lungs ability to bring oxygen and remove carbon dioxide - Emphysema. + Causes bronchial tubes to be inflamed, thickened, and to produce more mucus which results in narrowing of the air passages - Chronic Bronchitis. + Marijuana smoke has twice as much "tar" as cigarette smoke and significantly increases chance of lung cancer, inflammation, and infection.Just something you might want to know.


----------



## JustJen

I am not agains Marijuana. But there is only a few states where you can get it medically and you have to get it through the pharmacy I believe. The only two I know of are California and Nevada


----------



## kathd185

the more I read about its psychtropic effects, the more i think my ibs can be traced to a really bad reaction to marijuana. i only tried it a few times with friends, but one time in feb 2007, i had a bad experience and got really panicky. it seemed to trigger my anxiety problems, or increase them, since i've always had anxiety. and it seems since then the ibs symptoms started, so i'm sure something changed in my brain chemistry. there's also such thing as marijuana-induced schizophrenia, so it can have a powerful effect on the brain and psychopathology. kinda scary, but it goes to show that it can affect people differently.


----------



## anonymo25

Brian0003 said:


> Harmful Effects of Marijuana * The harmful effects of marijuana on the Brain and Central Nervous System are: o Impaired thinking, mood, memory, and coordination + Marijuana (THC) is an extremely powerful and pleasurable intoxicant. Its affects alter and damage brain cells that control thinking, emotion, pleasure, coordination, mood, and memory. The pituitary gland is also damaged which regulates hunger, thirst, blood pressure, sexual behavior, and the release of sex hormones. + Clogged synapses, brain damage, and addiction + Marijuana accumulates in the microscopic spaces between nerve cells in the brain called "synapses." This clogging interferes by slowing and impairing the transfer of critical information. + Long term use causes the brain to stop production of brain chemicals necessary to "feel good" - a negative feedback condition. This causes the user to become chemically addicted to marijuana. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Heart + Speeds up heartbeat as much as 50%, increases blood pressure, and poses great risk to those with hypertension and heart disease. o The harmful effects of marijuana on the Endocrine System + Marijuana damages the network of glands, organs, and hormones involved in growth and development, energy levels, and reproduction. + Organs and glands affected: # pituitary gland # thyroid gland # stomach # duodenum # pancreas # adrenal glands # testis.................


Oh yea, if you look around this forum you see there are ads everywhere right? The owners of this forum would probably rather have you buy lialda or some other crappy overpriced medication, instead of growing your own, think about that....they make bank off the ads here, especially since its medical.DO NOT DISTRIBUTE INFORMATION THAT IS INCORRECT AND PURELY LIESYOU ARE NOT HELPING PEOPLE!The information you have posted is absolutely incorrect and false. Most of the statements you are quoting are distributed by corrupt and ignorant government agencies or companies/organizations that benefit from the prohibition of cannabis. I beg anyone who even believes 1/2 of what he said to seriously consider the re-education of ones self on the subject.If you do your research you will find that marijuana has these *HELPFUL* propertiesAnti-fungalAnti-bioticAnti-inflammatoryAnti-bacterialAnti-oxidantAnti-emeticAnti-mutagenticAnti-malarialAnti-depressantAnti-virulAnti-neoplasticAnti-nociceptive*Anti-psychotic*Anti-spasmodic*Source*: http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-marijua...inoids-pic.html*Reliable and truthful studies:*Because of the US government's strong public policy stance against any use of cannabis, the bulk of this modern cannabinoid research is taking place outside the United States.As clinical research into the therapeutic value of cannabinoids has proliferated - there are now more than *17,000 published papers* in the scientific literature analyzing marijuana and its constituents - so too has investigators' understanding of cannabis' remarkable capability to combat disease. *Sources: *http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3472http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7002*My personal opinion*: I have IBS-C + IBS-D and have had it for the past 2 years, it started without the use of cannabis, until just recently i started smoking(again after 3 years). I can confirm that it COMPLETELY eliminates all of my symptoms regarding IBS along with other problems that I have.My daily routine is usually to wake up, have some coffee and get ready for work. But for the past 2 years I have been effected tremendously by my IBS. This would include having to go to the bathroom on a regular bases and at other times having problems going to the bathroom. I couldn't drink coffee, soda or eat certain foods that i was unaware of because of the resulting symptoms of my condition.After smoking a joint everyday ALL of my symptoms go away. I wake up, smoke a few joints. Get some coffee and go about my day with absolutely no symptoms as long as i smoke every 4 or so hours, depending on the amount I smoke. Sometimes i can smoke once and go the whole day with no symptoms and my stools would be perfect and regular. It really makes life good and provides a huge amount of relief.As everyone knows cannabis doesn't make you stupid or give brain damage or long term memory loss. The studies falsifying this claim were performed on monkeys being suffocated with smoke and no oxygen from the 70's by a doctor who was beneficial to the prohibition. The truth is that medical companies would rather have you buy there medicine then to grow it for free. I urge anyone with IBS to try and see if cannabis could help you, and I promise quality results....*I feel this post has been a duty of mine to inform fellow human beings so they can have the great benefits I have had from cannabis.*Dont take my word for it; or his, RESEARCH! EDUCATE YOURSELF!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

If I can put on my moderator hat for a moment.Before this gets into a raging debate on propaganda we should probably get back to the original topic. Nothing bioactive is either all good or all bad. Everything has risks and benefits. Some people will always look for the risks and some people will always focus on the benefits and they rarely ever can convince the other side that they should completely change their mind.If this thread keeps going on a more general is Marijuana good or bad, particularly when there is a tendency to heated language, it may have to be locked, so if you have something to say pertaining to IBS rather than general issues with marijuana safety/danger please post. If you just want to debate the risk/benefit take it to a board that focuses on that. Thanks.


----------



## WhisperintheWind

I've never tried it and probably never will. I have anxiety and depression in addition to IBS, and marijuana has the potential side effects to suppress them OR make them worse.Also, since it's illegal in NY, I'm in no hurry to get arrested, or, in other unfortunate cases, get it laced with other things and get very ill or perhaps die. It's just more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## anonymo25

We need input from other IBS and mj users. Im telling you guys it helps, when your symptoms show up, give it a try and come post back with your experiences instead of saying lies that have no meaning or fact(well except the dangers in some non-medical states).Oh yea, if you look around this forum you see there are ads everywhere right? The owners of this forum would probably rather have you buy lialda or some other crappy overpriced medication, instead of growing your own, think about that....they make bank off the ads here, especially since its medical.You can grow your own medicine cheap, legally, and never have to worry about another prescription again.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Ads pay for the bandwidth, software, storage, if that doesn't get paid the board doesn't exist. Marijuana gets discussed every so often. Helps some, doesn't help others. As with everything discussed on the site.. Would be nice if one thing by itself was a universal cure, but that never happens for any disorder, so can't really expect it for IBS. Like everything there are risks and benefits. If you only get the benefits that is great, but everything has side effects that are too much for some people. Doesn't matter if you buy it from a supplement store or grow it yourself or buy it at the pharmacy.


----------



## Nat420

Medical Marijuana has been helping me for the past couple months. I am 18 and was officially diagnosed 4 months ago, but have had symptoms on and off for the past 4 years.I started smoking it socially but as my symptoms grew i found that it helped me a lot with the pain, discomfort and nausea, also in my loss of appetite(caused by the nausea). Since i live in california and am 18 it was not hard at all to get it prescribed and i have many stores to go buy it at. However, i am a nanny and my symptoms are usually the worse in the morning, so i don't medicate and i just take the pain. which is not very funI had a friend with IBS who found that it helped him with the pain at the time but in the long run made him feel worse. I don't think this is the case for me, however it feels discouraging thinking that the main thing that helps me feel better could be making it worse. I really think that Marijuana helps me a lot but as most solutions i have read about it varies with the person and the symptoms. Anxiety can be affected by it also, but for me its also in a good way. I feel way more relaxed through my whole body, and my mind feels more at peace, not worrying about my IBS.Also I am VERY VERY discouraged by the "War on Drugs" In california their are a few members of government who are trying to close all of the stores i buy it at. they are filling people with false information, and not considering that all of the customers are PATIENTS and this is our medicine! hope i could help


----------



## Placebo

I must attest to how useful cannabis has been for my symptoms. I often wake up feeling pretty uncomfortable from both pain and nausea, which nausea lately is a trigger for my anxiety/anxiety attacks and random outbursts of anger. After smoking, since it both kills the pain, and removes the nausea, I'm free to go on about my day without having that nasty anxiety, and the cannabis lasts long enough that the worst of the IBS effects have lessened by the time it wears off. I have recently quit using though (2 days ago) becausese of anti-anxiety pills I take, which cannabis will interfere with according to my doctor. I must say, it sucks not having it as a tool to use in the mornings anymore, same goes for at night, when I get in my head and can't sleep becuase of it. I have pretty bad insomnia, which the cannabis also helps. Cannabis is VERY effective and I personally would say for those with pain/nausea as symptoms, you may benefit greatly from experimenting. Not much is required to be smoked, literally just a hit or two and you should be fine. I find I don't get too intoxicated off that small amount and can do things as usual (though I tend not to drive).


----------



## faze action

OK, I'll chime in...I use marijuana _occasionally_ in a social context. To be honest I've never noticed that it has had any effect on my IBS symptoms. It does have a tendency to make me eat a LOT (and foods I normally do not eat), so I think that side effect aggravates things more than helps them. M. also seems to have pretty strong anticholinergic effects (causes dry eyes, dry mouth, etc.) and it may be useful for someone with D as a primary symptom. For me personally it seems to slow my system down, and I'm not sure if this is a normal effect of the drug or not. I'd be interested if anyone has any input on pot's relation to (if any) bacterial overgrowth. Does anybody think it could be a contributing factor by the act of slowing down the gut and allowing the bacteria to proliferate in the small intestine? Been wondering about that for a little while...I do only use it occasionally and I most likely will not continue to use it simplky because I don't care for some of the side effects I experience while on it (makes me tired and completely removes my motivation to anything constructive and I don't like that).


----------



## Guest

I use marijuana for my "Severe IBS-D" (or hell as I call it) and without it I would not be able to live a functional life. Every medicine available has been tried on me, and nothing worked, or at least not for long. I turned to marijuana two years ago and since then haven't found a more effective pain relief treatment. I regularly smoke and because I do am able to take care of my daughter, go to college, travel and even hike for photography, and in general just be able to get off the darn toilet! I got my medical card here in Oregon about a year ago, so I don't have to worry about my family being at risk, or being in trouble with the law. Many other people I have met with the same tummy troubles as us, and even Crohn's use marijuana and says it makes their lives a lot better. I'm a firm believer in adding it to the list of possible treatments for an IBS sufferer. Also, I smoke marijuana regularly and hold down a 4.0 GPA. I'm pretty sure I can feel confident that it's not effecting my mental status. However, with many of the medications my doctor tried, I was dizzy, disoriented, and generally fuzzy. It became a challenge just to take care of my two year old, so I chose marijuana as the more clear-headed option. So far it's been the right choice, and has turned my life from a mess in the bathroom to a more functional existence.


----------



## psiloveu

I'm a daily smoker and getting my medical card in California as of June. It has helped me significantly with the pain and the actual D. Maybe it's different for other people, but it's done a hell of a job for me. I don't need to be high to have relief, I begin feel relief after just a few hits.Some people get hungry after they smoke and that could be bad. I typically only smoke in my residence and I only have food that my stomach can handle in my fridge, b/c my roommate too has IBS. He also used marijuana for relief.Best of luck, be safe


----------



## sage42

I smoke a lot because it helps a lot. I tend to wake up with diarrhea, then go out and smoke and relax and have a better morning. I usually buffer my meals with it: a little before, a little after. That seems to help with digestion. And it absolutely helps with my constant stomach pain. My life is much better for it. I am much more mobile and productive than i used to be, and happier too. Now to move to a state where i can get a medical card. I'm on trip visiting family and can't smoke for 10 days. Its going ok. I'm not really craving or obsessing about it. I wouldn't say I'm addicted; I just wish i had it when stomach things get particularly bad.


----------



## ©Aj

Marijuana, I have been using it for 2 1/2 years now. Similar to everyone else, my IBS-D is at its worst early in the morning. The pain wakes me up at about 5am or 6am and I sit on the toilet for the next hour or hour and a half. As soon as I smoke a pipe of my natural organic medicine the stomach pain ends and the diarrhea subsides. At this point the medicine will make me feel in control of my bowels. I can go on to school, and work like a normal healthy person. In about 3 or 4 hours I will have to medicate again and that is only because the meds have worn off and the trots came back. I live in California for now and have a medical recommendation from my Dr. I just want to say that for me.......No medicine has even come close to working as good as marijuana. Now my complaint is..... Some times I feel like a criminal. People assume that I am just some stoner looking to get high. I know that people in this forum will understand but I am just saying that one of the huge drawbacks of taking marijuana for medicine is the enormous stigma attached to it. It helps me get through the day. Maybe it can help you also. I have found IBS to be a very personal thing. What works for me may not work for you. But if you don't see for yourself you may never know the relief that could be available to you.


----------



## SunNsnow

Unfortunately, like so many other powerful medicines, smoking weed is not totally benign. Epidemiological research shows it causes head, neckand lung cancer. Smoking it daily is not good for the lungs. If one is going to use it,would be wise to mitigate the risk to the lung by utilizing other deliverymethods such as eating it. Also, it would be wise to cycle its use.Use it for a day or two and then use some other medicine such as Tylenol or something else.


----------



## Cb-ibsa

I have often wondered if it would help. I dont know as its still a taboo thing where im at. I canseesome draw backs to it. However, i wonder if the side effects are any greater than the long term damage that some of the antideppressants have associated with them.


----------



## ©Aj

SunNsnow said:


> Unfortunately, like so many other powerful medicines, smoking weed is not totally benign. Epidemiological research shows it causes head, neckand lung cancer. Smoking it daily is not good for the lungs. If one is going to use it,would be wise to mitigate the risk to the lung by utilizing other deliverymethods such as eating it. Also, it would be wise to cycle its use.Use it for a day or two and then use some other medicine such as Tylenol or something else.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...6052501729.htmlI can find studies all over the place that say the opposite of what you are saying.I have seen studies that say it has cancer fighting elements to it. so. I use a vaporizer as often as I can. no smoke that way. Like I said before no other medicines work for me. tylenol will do nothing for me I know that for sure.


----------



## ©Aj

Cb-ibsa said:


> I have kften wondered if it would help. I dont know as its still a taboo thing where im at. I canseesome draw backs to it. However, i wonder if the side effects are any greater than the long term damage that some of the antideppressants have associated with them.


That is a good question to ask yourself. There will always be people out there that disagree with it but the truth is you have to do things for you. If it works and gives you relief, raises your quality of life, and gets you out of the bathroom I say go for it. The worst you will find is that it doesn't work for you.....but the good news is there is a really large chance it will work. It is a plant that people through out history have held in very high regard for medicine and spiritual reasons. Only in recent American history has it been frowned upon. And Lies have been jammed down our throat since grade school.It works wonders for me when nothing else would. I enjoy eating now. I used to fear it. I have also heard the complaint that it makes you have the munchies for trigger foods. but I say to that. Practice a little self control. We all know how to be selective in what we eat its not that hard. plus munchies make me enjoy food! and that is ok with me.


----------



## Cb-ibsa

Eh, maybe this year at my annual check up I will ask about it. Im anxious about talkin to the doctor as I really would feel terrible if it seemed as if thats all I was after. I suppose the guilt is from the shear stigma that society places on users of marijauna.


----------



## ©Aj

Cb-ibsa said:


> Eh, maybe this year at my annual check up I will ask about it. Im anxious about talkin to the doctor as I really would feel terrible if it seemed as if thats all I was after. I suppose the guilt is from the shear stigma that society places on users of marijauna.


It is all about you searching for the best relief. If your Dr. doesn't understand that. That is his own problem. All you are doing is trying to be the most informed you can. I would ask him. It just may help.


----------



## SunNsnow

Aj,The top experts in epidemiology who have looked at this issue in depthstate that it is a fact that weed causes these cancers. Anyone with cursoryknowledge of health/medicine/cancer knows that anything that causesexogenous smoke into the lungs will cause cancer. ANYTHING. Indoor cooking stove in Mongolia. Constant smoke from fires. Weed. Tobacco. This is not rocket science, it's logical common sense. This does not mean weed can not help with IBS. It simply means chronicor habitual use can lead to cancer. If a particular user of marijuana has the desire to smoke it, they will smokeit and find rationalizations to smoke it. About 30% of the time, a sugar pill,also known as placebo, is reported to work on the people it is tested on.So far, it is proven to work in those who suffer from glaucoma and nausea.Whether it is proven for IBS, we have to wait and see. Smoking it daily for years and years will have consequences. It would be sadto get lung cancer at age 55 from 30 years of pot smoking for an issuethat is non-fatal.


----------



## BQ

We all make our own choices regarding treatments.


----------



## puzzel

> Im anxious about talkin to the doctor as I really would feel terrible if it seemed as if thats all I was after.


why dont you print out some of this discussion to show your doctor.


----------



## 8breakNrun

A friend of an ex used to smoke pot for his IBS too....I thought that was just a cop-out , but apparently it does work!OH and get THIS!My mother suffers from bad chronic cough from acid reflux....she's had this unknown cough for at least 10 years now if not better and she just recently decided she would try a puff a joint to see if it helped. The poor woman has honestly gone for every test , scan , treatment , doctor that she could and nobody has been able to find or diagnose the problem. Endoscopy , ENT's , Gastrologists , CT Scans , Allergy doctors ..... Nothing. Oh and please note - she's never smoked a cigarette/cigar in her life.But funny enough - She would have a few tokes......and she wouldn't cough all day....She's convinced that something about the marijuana stops her cough. She's currently looking into getting her doctor to sign off on her personal usage as legal and to start growing .... something like she can cultivate 2 grams a day or something.Obviously , if doctors will use medical pot to help with certain conditions and diseases , it can't be all that bad right?!!


----------



## SunNsnow

8breaknRun,Do you mean bad for health?Doctors have been using treatment modalitiesthat have serious (sometimes deadly) side effectsfor years. In general, physicians are not concernedwith serious side effects as proven by their trackrecord of prescribing horrible drugs such as haldol, thalidomide, prempro, premarin, baycol,vioxx, and the hundreds of other drugs that havecaused serious injury or killed people. The overuse of antibiotics by physicians for the last30 years is the reason we are seeing so manydeaths from MRSA and other bacterial infections.So the simple fact that docs are prescribing potfor illness does not mean it is safe. Plus docsare prescribing it for ridiculous reasons.


----------



## Cb-ibsa

SunNsnow said:


> Aj,The top experts in epidemiology who have looked at this issue in depthstate that it is a fact that weed causes these cancers. Anyone with cursoryknowledge of health/medicine/cancer knows that anything that causesexogenous smoke into the lungs will cause cancer. ANYTHING. Indoor cooking stove in Mongolia. Constant smoke from fires. Weed. Tobacco. This is not rocket science, it's logical common sense. This does not mean weed can not help with IBS. It simply means chronicor habitual use can lead to cancer. If a particular user of marijuana has the desire to smoke it, they will smokeit and find rationalizations to smoke it. About 30% of the time, a sugar pill,also known as placebo, is reported to work on the people it is tested on.So far, it is proven to work in those who suffer from glaucoma and nausea.Whether it is proven for IBS, we have to wait and see. Smoking it daily for years and years will have consequences. It would be sadto get lung cancer at age 55 from 30 years of pot smoking for an issuethat is non-fatal.


It does however make me wonder what really the difference is between smoking pot occasionally for pain or takin a amitryptliene(spelling) tablet everyday for 30 years?


----------



## SunNsnow

Cb-ibsa said:


> It does however make me wonder what really the difference is between smoking pot occasionally for pain or takin a amitryptliene(spelling) tablet everyday for 30 years?


As I mentioned before, cycle these different treatments. If you believe you have to use something for the discomfortor pain, then do a few days of one medicine and thena few days of another, of course with your doctor'sassistance.


----------



## Kathleen M.

You can't take tricyclic antidepressants for a couple days then take another medication then go back on the antidepressants.Typically the tricyclics take a couple of weeks to start working and while they are not as bad for withdrawl issues, some antidepressants have to be carefully tapered off you can't do some cycle on and off schedule. I don't know any doctor that will set you up to do that. If you wont' take antidepressants consistently they usually won't even bother giving them to you at all.For what it is worth Amitryptaline in the carcinogenesis and mutagensis screening the do for prescription drugs showed no toxicity to the genes that signals damage that leads to cancer.


----------



## SunNsnow

You could do it for a year and then switch to something elseand then switch back.


----------



## Cb-ibsa

Kathleen M. said:


> You can't take tricyclic antidepressants for a couple days then take another medication then go back on the antidepressants.Typically the tricyclics take a couple of weeks to start working and while they are not as bad for withdrawl issues, some antidepressants have to be carefully tapered off you can't do some cycle on and off schedule. I don't know any doctor that will set you up to do that. If you wont' take antidepressants consistently they usually won't even bother giving them to you at all.For what it is worth Amitryptaline in the carcinogenesis and mutagensis screening the do for prescription drugs showed no toxicity to the genes that signals damage that leads to cancer.


This is all very true. I still feel taking the elavil everyday for 30 years or any prescription drug/pot for that matter will have to have ill effects on a persons body. Its a matter I think of balancing your pain with what works. Be it pot or any other man made drug. We will all see in the long run what happens and what studies start to show us in the future. I do think pot will have to over come the stigma of what its assocatied with. As time progresses I am sure more and more information will be available about ibs and its treatments. I can only feel for the people who have had ibs for years with no real treatmemt other than an "I dont know" from the doctor. Thanks for the imput. It is nice to discuss these topics with people who understand. As people who dont have ibs really have little idea of what its like.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Everything has effects on the body. The food you eat, etc., for 30 years will have an effect on the body.Not everything man made is automatically cancer causing and all natural things universally safe. I know a lot of people preach that, but it doesn't make it true.And IBS isn't always permanent, so you can't say it has to be 30 years of the treatment. We do tend to accumulate the ones that don't go into remission here (because they need more support) but remission does happen all the time. I do think getting treatment might help with remission because the symptoms of IBS are so distressing and never getting a break from that doesn't allow for the types of things that reset the nervous system, etc.


----------



## Stephen619

i won't get into the debate of whether or not marijuana should be legal or not. i find that it does not necessarily take away my symptoms but rather it takes my mind off my symptoms which is the next best thing. i find if i am stoned i can just do something like watch a movie, play a game, or whatever and i am not constantly dwelling on the pain. so that is something at least. how do you get a prescription for it in canada? anyone know. anyone know how to reduce the main side effect of marijuana..........the munchies? it isnt good for somebody with ibs to eat that much when their bowels can only seem to handle small amounts of food at a time


----------



## SetMeFree

I always feel better after smoking a few joints with my friends. Makes me forget about ibs. But everyone is different.


----------



## degrassi

Stephen619 said:


> how do you get a prescription for it in canada? anyone know.


You print off the forms from the internet, bring them to your doctor and have them fill them out, then send in the application. http://www.medicalmarijuana.ca/


----------



## SeanB

Well for the past 6 months i've been smoking a lot of weed, The past month it's usually every day, or every second day. Along with bowel problems, I also have anxiety and depression, I'm currently taking anti depressants and anti anxiety medication. My advice, stay away from street drugs. If you need something to make you feel better, get some prescription drugs from a doctor. You don't want to turn out like me.


----------



## Lauralee08

I found marijuana really helps my pain, nauseau and lack of appetite. I smoke it recreationally, and it wasn't til I ran out that I realized just how much it does help. I was curled up in pain after about a day or not smoking. I want to ask my doctor about the options of medical marijuana, but I am not sure how to go about it. I have done some reading and I found this useful: http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=4561(pan down to the part about GI disorders and Cannabis. P)


----------



## Mousekitty

[Forgive me for posting this in two places (Abdominal Pain and Young Adult Issues), but I just want to try to reach as many IBS suffers as possible to get my questions answered.]I'm new to this forum, and just got out of the hospital for a horrible round of IBS flare-up combined with a suspected lower GI infection. Long story short, I am still in horrible pain for "spastic colon", as my hospital doctor referred to it. The pain comes and goes, but never stays gone.I want to add a different question to the existing debate on marijuana use for IBS. My personal education and background is in law enforcement (although I do not currently have a career in that field). In order to get my Bachelors degree, I took many classes that covered or focused entirely on drugs and substance abuse/use. One of my professors was extremely adamant that the synthetic marijuana alternative medications were as effective as the use of the plant itself. However, that was more than 5 years ago, and I was always given the impression that his statement wasn't 100% accurate (based on other information I researched at the time).So to my point. While I can see from the other posts that many people have gained relief from medical use of marijuana, *has anyone been prescribed the synthetic cannabis alternatives?* _These drugs include Marinol, Dronabinol, Nabilone, and Casemet._I currently live in a state that has almost no acceptance or tolerance for the usage of marijuana in any form for any reason (welcome to the Great State of Oklahoma!). Law enforcement action against even minor possession of marijuana is heavy handed, as is local, district, and state prosecution. This makes me extremely hesitant to even trying to obtain marijuana for medical use to control my pain (and nausea stemming from the pain). Synthetic cannabis medications are federally recognized as legal (specific ones are considered Schedule II and Schedule III based on the Controlled Dangerous Substances Act) and are produced and sold in the United States (as well as other countries), thus could present a realistic, non-criminal alternative for their use for IBS suffers.[As a side note, I stopped experimentation with marijuana very early in my teen years, and never attempted it again (with the exception of once on a trip to Amsterdam more than ten years ago). This was mostly due to the complications it would/could have on my career of choice, law enforcement, were I ever to be arrested or prosecuted for possessing the drug.]All that said, the pain I have experienced these last few days has led me to begin to consider the cost-benefit analysis of marijuana versus the continued (and relatively ineffective) use of prescribed opioid pain relievers. The fact that I don't obtain much pain relief from opioid pain relievers (such as Lortab and even morphine, which was administered to me in the hospital) places the concern of continued use of such medication into my mind. Furthermore, I know that the use of opioid pain medications can lead to dependency and addiction, not to mention other GI related issues (such as chronic constipation, to which I am already prone). Apparently there is even a medically-recognized condition related to use of medical opioids and their long-term, high-dose impact on the GI system.I don't want to debate the addiction potential of marijuana because I have, in my lifetime, seen both sides. As with any addictive substance (or almost anything at all), the fact remains that addiction can occur with marijuana, opioid medications, and heck, even aspirin. Furthermore, the side effects of marijuana's used medically are, in my humble opinion, on par if not less than those stemming from the use (short-term and long-term) of opioids. So I want to leave those two topics, for the moment, completely out of the frame of reference for my question.So, simply put, here are my questions. Has anyone been prescribed synthetic cannabis medication (for any reason, including IBS)? What was your experience with the medication? Have you used it with any success to relieve the pain of spastic colon related to IBS? Which medication was prescribed and how was it beneficial (or not) for your IBS symptoms, including spastic colon? I also welcome any other advice regarding experience with synthetic cannabis medication and experience with such medications.Thank you,-mk


----------



## degrassi

Mousekitty said:


> So to my point. While I can see from the other posts that many people have gained relief from medical use of marijuana, *has anyone been prescribed the synthetic cannabis alternatives?* _These drugs include Marinol, Dronabinol, Nabilone, and Casemet._


I have tried 3 synthetic cannabis medications: Marinol, Cesamet, and Sativex. I took them for pain(severe headaches and back pain) and they didn't work as well as marijuana. They helped ok with the pain but I felt much more "stoned"(tired, foggy,out of it) when I took them versus smoking marijuana. Its much easier to regulate the dose when smoking marijuana(or in my case vaporizing) compared to having to take a certain pill size(5mg, you can't cut them up as its a oil pill). I also found they didn't do anything to help with my IBS, besides helping reduce the pain part of it. When I smoke marijuana I have reduced anxiety and my IBS D feels much better. I didn't experience that when on the marinol,casamet or sativex. The synthetic pills aren't 100% the same as marijuana as the pills only contain certain compounds(usually only THC, and/or CBD) and marijuana contains many. Also I'm unsure on the laws and how they relate to synthetic marijuana products. I know they are legal to have but you still have to be careful with being caught with THC in your system(driving, drug tests for jobs etc).


----------



## Shaun14

I tried it in Amsterdam and it didnt do me any good. Wouldnt reccomend if your a bit of a worrying person!


----------



## degrassi

Shaun14 said:


> I tried it in Amsterdam and it didnt do me any good. Wouldnt reccomend if your a bit of a worrying person!


Some people do experience anxiety and paranoia when using it but I find the opposite. I'm a very anxious person and I find it calms me down, relaxes me and gets my mind to stop worrying. I use it to stop the anxiety I get(butterfly in my stomach feeling) when I'm worried about going out somewhere and my IBS is being bad. Thats why just like every other medication people need to test it out themselves. Each person responds differently.


----------



## Lauralee08

I find it really relaxes my muscles in my GI tract. When I am having bad D it doesn't stop the D it just makes it seem easier to pass somehow. Not as much straining.


----------



## lavender

I was just recently diagnosed with ibs. ( after a series of tests and medications)I had been diahrea, nausea, constipation, bloating, and vomiting. On top of that, I suffer from sever anxiety, depression and ptsd. I was actually on an antidepression when symptoms that i had always experienced and never thought much of increased rapidly. I ended up going off of it, but my ibs symptoms got worse, even after the withdrawal period from the antidep. was over.What I can tell you about my experience with marajuana is that if you are using it for a medicinal reason, it helps as more a preemptive measure. I know that for me, I have to smoke a little throughout the day, more so at meals and after meals, and when I wake up in the morning. (Keep in mind that I WAS JUST diagnosed, so I am still figuring out how to make a routine. It's helpful on this level in the meantime)I also attend accupuntcure once a week. If you don't already know, accupunture can help with really anything. So, in conjunction with the marajuana, my anxiety level is quite a bit lower. They also dispense herbal rememdies that can really help. Since I started taking what they gave me, my bloating has decreased severely (from looking 9 months pregnant to fitting back into the waist band in my pants, from wearing baggy shirts to not feeling the need to hide anything)As for my stools, they are now more solid and firm then theyve been in a monthThe marajuana is amazing. I spent yesterday vomiting all day (i had run out of pot). I couldnt keep anything down, not even water. I reach a point of dehydration that I had to go to the ER. The knocked me out with drugs. It was awful. They gave me things for nausea which made me dizzy more than anything else. I had to really convince them, that they if they just gave me an antianxiety med. right then and there, the pain in my chest from vomiting and the inability to breathe would probably go away.They ended up giving me ativan (sp?) for the anxiety. It knocked me flat on my ass. When I smoke marajuana throughout the day, (you will have to find your right routine with it), I don't experience anxiety, nausea, less severe (if none at all) diahrea, vomiting, and the stomach pain is minimal. As for the grogginess that one may experience from smoking pot, the accupuncture helps A LOT.(I also take probiotics. I don't know if those will help somebody else.)I'm working on getting foods that work for me, and hopefully soon I won't have the nausea as serverely as I do now. I hope this helped somebody else. Take the holistic route, IT WILL HELP. It takes time, I'm finding. But if you have patience (not as much as with western medicine docs) that you'll end up getting somewhere pretty quick.Accupunture, marajuana, breathing. there you go. I hope that helps.


----------



## MuffinVan

Stephen619 said:


> anyone know how to reduce the main side effect of marijuana..........the munchies? it isnt good for somebody with ibs to eat that much when their bowels can only seem to handle small amounts of food at a time


I've been smoking regularly for a few years- started as 'fun' but quickly realized that it had a HUGE impact on my mood (for the better!) and have been using it to regulate my mood since! Added bonus was the pain relief.







Unfortunately sometimes the munchies kick in. If I go all out (LOTS of #### food- half a sausage pizza with a side of 3 Little Debbies







) I know I'm going to have a flare up within the next couple days. I tend to go toward the low calorie foods: carrots, flavored waters, Popsicles, pickles....the #1 most important is GUM- extra has Key Lime Pie and Strawberry Shortcake mmmmmmm. Rice cakes with peanut butter are dry but sometimes I have two and my munchies go away. Time your usual munchie time with mealtime so that you get to eat when you're hungry but watch your portion sizes...sometimes a portion of mac and cheese ends up being the entire box if you don't pay attention You might also notice that certain strains of marijuana cause munchies as well. I don't have my medical card yet (







) so I haven't been able to find which those are, but if you have yours, check it out. AND so much of it really is in your head







. If you smoke pot and then give in to the munchies every time, your brain is going to start associating 'smoke time' with 'eat time'. If you're caught in this cycle, this is the time for GUM! Chewing makes your brain believe that it's eating (something like that lol) and I found it helped settle munchie land.


----------



## rlbb91

I am another person who had found that marijuana has helped my IBS symptoms. While there is no point in getting wrapped up in the debate, like someone said earlier, I can definitely note that I have had times where my stomach has been cramping, or I've had that urgent feeling of "I have to go but I can't", and marijuana has helped me on all of those counts. I don't really use it to control pain - for example, it does nothing for my migraines - but it definitely helps with the cramping. It just makes everything run more smoothly, I find. To be honest, I don't know what would have happened to me in first year residence if I hadn't had friends who smoked... That was the first year my IBS really became crippling, and smoking with them became my only relief.


----------



## Mattie Num Nums

rlbb91 said:


> I am another person who had found that marijuana has helped my IBS symptoms. While there is no point in getting wrapped up in the debate, like someone said earlier, I can definitely note that I have had times where my stomach has been cramping, or I've had that urgent feeling of "I have to go but I can't", and marijuana has helped me on all of those counts. I don't really use it to control pain - for example, it does nothing for my migraines - but it definitely helps with the cramping. It just makes everything run more smoothly, I find. To be honest, I don't know what would have happened to me in first year residence if I hadn't had friends who smoked... That was the first year my IBS really became crippling, and smoking with them became my only relief.


I have been smoking for 6 months now and it helps me incredibly. I have a Medical Card and am legal and I smoke using a vaporizor which eliminates most of the cancerous components found from the ignition of the plan. Vaping is clean and I don't get that stoner feeling. I usually smoke when I get home after work because by then I have went to the bathroom at least 6 times, been stressed, sat in traffic for an hour, and get home to goto the bathroom 1 more time before trying to eat. My stomach is usually not interested in eating no matter how hungry I am and the pain is intense. I smoke and 15 minutes later I am ready to eat and the fluttering in my intestines stop. I am actually able to go to sleep as well (although it does not eliminate the terrible night sweats I get from IBS.) A lot of misinformation it seems. Tobacco, Alcohol, and Caffeine are far worse for you than vaporizing Marijuana. The problem is its all perception. For a lot of people marijuana helps and for me its helped me gain a healthy weight and actually get a good nights sleep.


----------



## livinwithit

Just an aside, the development of different strains of the plant have shown many of the benefits with less of the THC side effects, including paranoia and drugged out feeling. Plants or strains with more CBD and less THC work great for me with pain, eliminating cramps, and allow the bloat to pass freely from the intestines. They also have been shown to reduce anxiety... although body and brain chemistry play a major role. Of course, over use means more need, don't fall into that trap. http://projectcbd.org/ has some helpful information.At the end of the day, only walking that tightrope of what to eat and not eat, fitness and lots of water, seems to keep the beast at bay. However, in a pinch having some cannabis has been a lifesaver for me. I remember one afternoon at work thinking my gut was going to explode and my stress level was through the roof, but I couldn't pass any gas. I got home, took half a medistrip and within 10 minutes, I passed all the gas and felt so relieved, and the stress abated. Before cannabis, I would have gotten on the booze just to make the pain stop.I am off all booze, which has helped some, and my new goal is to eliminate coffee and tea all together, I hope that really does a number on the IBS beast.


----------



## Shes Lola

Works for me with the pain


----------



## Catti_Bre

I've recently started using marijuana for my IBS symptoms, and have found it very effective in a lot of ways. It takes care of the pain, but it also helps with the nausea, appetite and over all food consumption on a day to day basis. If I smoke once a day - typically right before I have my dinner - I am able to eat a normal meal, and enjoy it without feeling bloated, sick and uncomfortable. It also seems to help me over the next day, so long as I continue to medicate once a day before dinner.I've been considering obtaining a medical marijuana card so I have more freedom to medicate myself. I'd much rather rely on something that is grown naturally, from the ground, than have to rely on pills and over the counter medication for the rest of my life.The research I have done on this topic has given me a lot of insight into how marijuana actually helps those suffering with IBS, and other digestive issues. I've posted the link belowhttp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/medical-marijuana/marijuana_digestive_disorders.htmlEnjoy!Bre


----------



## TabbyRenee

Catti_Bre said:


> I've recently started using marijuana for my IBS symptoms, and have found it very effective in a lot of ways. It takes care of the pain, but it also helps with the nausea, appetite and over all food consumption on a day to day basis. If I smoke once a day - typically right before I have my dinner - I am able to eat a normal meal, and enjoy it without feeling bloated, sick and uncomfortable. It also seems to help me over the next day, so long as I continue to medicate once a day before dinner.I've been considering obtaining a medical marijuana card so I have more freedom to medicate myself. I'd much rather rely on something that is grown naturally, from the ground, than have to rely on pills and over the counter medication for the rest of my life.The research I have done on this topic has given me a lot of insight into how marijuana actually helps those suffering with IBS, and other digestive issues. I've posted the link belowhttp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/medical-marijuana/marijuana_digestive_disorders.htmlEnjoy!Bre


----------



## storyofmylife

TonyMontana said:


> Anyone else use this to help there stomach ?I dont know if it helps my stomach, or i just care less about the pain..but ive been using it for a few years nowi got my doctor to sign a sheet so i can get it for medicinal use..


Ok. I did smoke a bit for a while, mostly recreationally and sometimes for my IBS. Must be a total of 10 times in 4 months. I did not notice any change in my IBS symptoms at all. Obviously, I could eat like a pig sometimes (yeah! not all the times) which made me happy since IBS had killed my old appetite. But, the constipation and stuff remained.

I have not come across any scientific evidence which proves or disproves that weed is OK for IBS. I only saw some anecdotes from patients who suffer from chronic pain and AIDS. So, I decided not to use it anyway. Who knows if it turns out to be harmful eventually. I saw a couple of papers on Cannabinoids (in weed), but the lireature was too esoteric for me to handle.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jenni33

I smoke on a daily basis and noticed it makes me unable to use restroom but helps if I have diarrhea and helps mentally it decreases the pain and gives me a sense of ease about it instead of being angry and bitter I honestly love weed especially since its the best alternative since I can't drink but I hate the munchies since my diet is so limited! Besides that I would recommend it simply because it eases pain and calms the mind so also helps with stress!


----------



## storyofmylife

Weed does not help me. Makes me hungry, thirsty and high. But does not ease the pain or improve bowel movements. Besides, in my profession, you must not have anythign that messes with the brain, even

if temporarily. So, I don't use it anymore. Had used it around 10-15 times, food/cigarette/bong , varying doses.


----------



## Gio Navarrete

I just wanted to share a similar experience using Cannabis as reported by Mattie: it's the only thing that has made a huge difference from being debilitating (needing to use the toilet every hour, at the risk of of accident--lots of mucous), to feeling almost normal. The doctors are doing tests but they think I have IBS as everything comes back normal so far.

I'm amazed at how well this herb works for me. I noticed that taking it by a vaporizer (to avoid unhealthy smoke) it only helps with any feelings of discomfort, nausea, and lack of appetite--but when I consume it as a strong edible, my bowel frequency almost goes back to normal.

I started to have lots of unintended weight loss, but just using the vaporizer, I've been slowly regaining my weight. I went from 200 town to 160 over the course of only 4 months. Just had no desire to eat much. Since I started taking this herb, I now weigh a healthy, fit, and trim 180. I also never have slept so well. One time when I took too much I did feel sleepy the next morning, but usually, it feel very well refreshed, almost like a warm, happy glow, the next day. And the night sweats (which I hate!), stop anytime I go to sleep having consuming cannabis concentrate. Still, just using a vape helped a lot but I had to still go to the toilet excessive amounts of time. It was not until I started consuming cannabis also--eating a concentrated oil--the my bowel movements frequencies went back to normal (although they still don't look normal and I still get mucous)--but its so mild now that I can actually live like this without any stress from the condition. So while smoking or vaping helps a lot, its when you eat the stuff that you get more benefits. And if you take a CBD high stain, you won't feel any psychoactive effects.

My doctor thinks it helps just because it relaxes me, and has a calming effect. But like anything, too much of a good thing can be bad. Even water can kill you if you take too much. I've been taking this now for a year and at very high doses and I can tell you that I have suffered nothing negatively---aside from possibly some minor short term memory loss (sometimes I forget where I parked my car--but that happened to me before, also--that that might be normal). Luckily I live in San Francisco, California, and this herb is very popular here as a recreational drug, and I feel like I'm finally joining the rest of the city. If anything I feel I missed out and could have benefited from this herb has I not been scared away by the anti-drug propaganda I received growing up as a kid in our public schools. Too many lies about this natural healing plant, and all the scare stories can be made about just about anything else, i.e. water, or even Oreos (which apparently are quite addictive and change our brains, too!). Btw, I stopped using it for a good week just to see if I would have any craving, etc. Nothing. But I did feel a little irritable for a couple days, but then normal, just like I had never used it. I also determined that my symptoms became worse again, so I resumed the cannabiniod therapy that shows a clear dosage response to my IBS symptoms. I think its safe to say that it doesnt cure IBS, though. But it does make it manageable.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Just to share my experience.

I've suffering from IBS for years now. I think my symptoms are not as acute as others', but sometimes the pain/discomfort and the nausea keeps me up all night and I haven't found any medicine that actually works. This can go on for days at times, so as correctly described in an earlier post, it is hell.

On the other hand, I am not a pot smoker and have done it only a few times in my life. I'm not against it or anything but I'm just not interested (or was, at least).

I really didn't know about the beneficial effects of cannabis on gastrointestinal disorders until I smoked it about 2 or 3 months ago, time during which I had an onset of the symptoms almost daily. But a friend of mine offered me some and I agreed (she's just a recreational pot-smoker). I could literally feel how my intestine and stomach relaxed after a few minutes. My symptoms disappeared immediately and with a proper diet I was able to keep feeling OK for the next 3 weeks or so. I concluded that cannabis was the reason why my symptoms disappeared, because I did not eat/did/take anything else out of the ordinary. That's when I started digging for information about its effects on IBS and related issues.

Now my symptoms have returned and unfortunately my friend returned to her home country. But I should definitely try it again to confirm that it actually helps and to what extent.


----------



## Ours Ondine

I wish I could use a edible direct to gut marajuana cure. I drink Hemp oil daily when I am in a flair up but in Germany I can not make my self pot biscuts. The Hemp oil helps but I still have to take pain meds. I am not much of a smoker so the marajuana would have to be ingested. I will try it when visiting Holland and see if it helps.


----------



## Julius Berger

Gio Navarrete said:


> I just wanted to share a similar experience using Cannabis as reported by Mattie: it's the only thing that has made a huge difference from being debilitating (needing to use the toilet every hour, at the risk of of accident--lots of mucous), to feeling almost normal. The doctors are doing tests but they think I have IBS as everything comes back normal so far.
> 
> I'm amazed at how well this herb works for me. I noticed that taking it by a vaporizer (to avoid unhealthy smoke) it only helps with any feelings of discomfort, nausea, and lack of appetite--but when I consume it as a strong edible, my bowel frequency almost goes back to normal.
> 
> I started to have lots of unintended weight loss, but just using the vaporizer, I've been slowly regaining my weight. I went from 200 town to 160 over the course of only 4 months. Just had no desire to eat much. Since I started taking this herb, I now weigh a healthy, fit, and trim 180. I also never have slept so well. One time when I took too much I did feel sleepy the next morning, but usually, it feel very well refreshed, almost like a warm, happy glow, the next day. And the night sweats (which I hate!), stop anytime I go to sleep having consuming cannabis concentrate. Still, just using a vape helped a lot but I had to still go to the toilet excessive amounts of time. It was not until I started consuming cannabis also--eating a concentrated oil--the my bowel movements frequencies went back to normal (although they still don't look normal and I still get mucous)--but its so mild now that I can actually live like this without any stress from the condition. So while smoking or vaping helps a lot, its when you eat the stuff that you get more benefits. And if you take a CBD high stain, you won't feel any psychoactive effects.
> 
> My doctor thinks it helps just because it relaxes me, and has a calming effect. But like anything, too much of a good thing can be bad. Even water can kill you if you take too much. I've been taking this now for a year and at very high doses and I can tell you that I have suffered nothing negatively---aside from possibly some minor short term memory loss (sometimes I forget where I parked my car--but that happened to me before, also--that that might be normal). Luckily I live in San Francisco, California, and this herb is very popular here as a recreational drug, and I feel like I'm finally joining the rest of the city. If anything I feel I missed out and could have benefited from this herb has I not been scared away by the anti-drug propaganda I received growing up as a kid in our public schools. Too many lies about this natural healing plant, and all the scare stories can be made about just about anything else, i.e. water, or even Oreos (which apparently are quite addictive and change our brains, too!). Btw, I stopped using it for a good week just to see if I would have any craving, etc. Nothing. But I did feel a little irritable for a couple days, but then normal, just like I had never used it. I also determined that my symptoms became worse again, so I resumed the cannabiniod therapy that shows a clear dosage response to my IBS symptoms. I think its safe to say that it doesnt cure IBS, though. But it does make it manageable.


California is great not only because of medical marajuana. I sometimes go on http://san-francisco.hotelscheap.org/]vacation to San Francisco .


----------



## Jack Piotrowski

This is one of the most detailed sites for uses of MJ I have found.

http://medicalmarijuana.com/medical-marijuana-treatments/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome

I suffer from several symptoms daily. I blame my diet and lifestyle for exacerbating the problem. I smoke regularly and always have a pipe with me to take a few hits. I should really switch to vaporizing, but i should also quit smoking cigarettes too. One thing at a time.

I avoid medications at all cost. My experience in the past has never been pleasant. My only issue with smoking is the price. I'm not sure I can continue spending what I do. At least it is something I can limit to only when I need. Unfortunately, I'm sure most of you know how often that can be. =Þ~

Hope the site helps!


----------

